# Curiosities from Wonderland!



## beavervw (Apr 14, 2010)

​I decided to take a break from all the Halloween themed props/projects that I have been undertaking, and I decided to make a gift for my Girlfriend! Her favorite movie is Alice in Wonderland, so I decided to take my Halloween skills and apply them to something a little more light spirited than I am use to! Hot off the heels of my Vampire Killing Kit, I decided to combing the idea of Wonderland, a Box, and I was lucky enough to stumble across a website were someone had made their Girlfriend a very similar project! I used a lot of his ideas and put my own personal twist on as many as I could! The box is handmade by me! The base is Maple crown molding and the lid is made from Purple Heart, Maple, and Jatoba wood. My Girlfriends favorite color is purple, so I decided to incorporate this into the box!

​Due to the design of the lid I have two of them  I have a hard time letting go of my one off props ( Definitely have to get better at that), so I'm pretty stoked to have two lids. I've already got a million ideas running around my head for my Wonderland Box because unlike hers I'd base mine off American McGee's Alice.. one of the coolest video games I played when I was growing up! Probably going to have my box open to NIN - Into the Void it would be very fitting, but alas I'm running off topic!

The inventory of the box is going to consist of:


Eat Me/Drink me bottles
Jar of Tears collected from the Pool of Tears
Card Guard
Card Painter
Card Executioner
Painted Roses
Singing Sunflower
Assorted printed papers 
Opening the lid will result in sound! (UnBirthday Song)
​I May decide to add or take away items in the future, but I think all these will make the cut. I kind of want to do a ground sample with the Cheshire Cats footprints, but we'll see!

All pictures can be viewed directly by viewing this album http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/beavervw-albums-wonderland-expedition.html


----------

